# How do I remove Mcafee from my Acer netbook



## Cluless (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm glad to have found this site. I have so many questions. I'd like to know how do I remove Mcafee from my Acer Netbook and where do I find a free anti-virus software? In addition where do I find an anti-spyware software.


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 12, 2011)

Mcafee removal tool

http://download.mcafee.com/products/licensed/cust_support_patches/MCPR.exe

I would recommend to install either AVAST or Microsoft Security Essentials.

AVAST - http://download.cnet.com/Avast-Free-Antivirus/3000-2239_4-10019223.html

MSE - http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/security_essentials/default.aspx

You should also use Malwarebytes Antimalware as an on demand scanner.

http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebytes-Anti-Malware/3000-8022_4-10804572.html


----------



## Cluless (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you for the help!


----------



## bengal85 (Apr 14, 2011)

Super anti spyware is a great anti spyware tool. Its all I use on all my systems


----------

